# NY Long Island Winter meet up



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Since winter is getting to many of us with this snow and nothing to do but look at your boat in the yard. I had the idea to have a meet up with sailnet members to hangout and meet the people you have the oppurtunity to make fun of   . I figured we'd meet in Huntington or somewhere on the north shore of Long Island. Craigtoo is going to be in Huntington Mon-Thurs the week of the 26th. Anyone that wants to come is invited and any reccomendations for where to go and a day that would be best are welcomed, the only thing is dinner would be best or late lunch since I have a pleasant little thing called school. This is all open and nothing is official yet.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Sounds like fun. Any day but Thursday works for me, as I am leaving for Chicago on thus.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm in. Dinner works best. I'll may be getting there by train. Here's the Long Island Rail Road schedule for those who need to come out from "the city".

LIRR Huntington Timetable

Regards


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm buying the first round, in honor of all the help I've been getting from Sailnet. (That's soda for you MrW.)


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Haha thanks we still gotta figure out where we wanna go theres tons of choices in Huntington. Ya it sounds like the beginning of the week is gonna be best because your the second person Ive heard of leaving at the end for Chicago. Bene you bringing lucas?


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Lucas may come. Not sure yet if he'll be free. I know Tuesday isn't good for him.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Huntington's on my way home from work. If not otherwise committed, I'll go. (I don't work a M-F schedule)


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

So I have bene and maybe lucas, wandering star and bubb2


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

What about DavidPM. Can he come down from CT? Caleb? Richard?


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Just Pm'ed Caleb and I'll pm david and Richard right now


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

So what kind of food are we getting I didn't want to just choose a place and find out no one likes that kind of food or would have preferred another place, there are tons of choices in Huntington and all around it. We have a plain Diner w/ awesome food, thai, hibachi grill, mediterranean, italian, mexican, seafood. Anyone have a really good place they'd want to go?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Wish I could be there with you Easties. You sound like a lot more fun than that Second City club.

Tilt a few for me, lads! And strap on a BFS for good measure!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

mrwuffles said:


> We have a plain Diner w/ awesome food, thai, hibachi grill, mediterranean, italian, mexican, seafood. Anyone have a really good place they'd want to go?


That sounds good. What a selection!:laugher


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Smack, 

Your always invited. And we'll think of you when the waves in the beer glasses get big and frothy. I'll pick you up at JFK, LAG or ISP airport just let me know your flight. Seriously, you ought to come here after our boats get put back into the water. We'll need to move our boat sometime in April or May. That should be fun and I'll have the spinnaker back by then.

MrW -- someplace where we can take out time and talk about many things sailing. That means just about anywhere. I can picture cutting into a nice juicy steak or chomping into a big burger. And downing some cold beers.

Regards


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

This is sounding like to much fun to miss


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Does legal seafood sound good? they have everything and can handle a nice group and is right off jericho turnpike so its easy to get to. hopefully this doesnt get too big wasn't planning on this many  If thats too expensive we can pick w/e as long as everyone can fit if theres not too many we'll probably end up at the diner


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm game for Legal Seafood!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm working about 20 min away in Farmingdale. 

Mon Tue Wed are on the table right now...!

Thanks Wuffler!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I can be there monday, but I'd have to leave a bit after 7pm. The other two days are less likely, unless my girl has meetings, then I'm free.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I have aways found it's best just to go ahead and pick a place, date and time. No mater what you do, it will conflict with someones schedule.


----------



## vadimgo (Feb 23, 2007)

I would love to join all you guys.

"Pick a place and time" sounds as a right approach. Since I am not "9-5" either, my constrains would be traffic (reverse for the NJ to city part, but then I would jam right into commuters' flow?
And wife's scedule (somebody would have to stay with the kid) I can not predict.

And I would eat and drink anything.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

vadimgo said:


> I would love to join all you guys.
> 
> And I would eat and drink anything.


Oh... we need to get this guy there!   I'm sure I can find something on the menu at Legal Seafood that'll gross you out! heh.. kidding. Be great to have a bunch of us Sailnetters together! (Although Bubb might get sick of me...seeing me in NY and again in Chi-Town...)

Wuffler should be home from school soon.... We'll see what he says about the day and time.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

I would love to join you guys, but my schedule is a little tight now. I will try to make it once you pick a time and place, but if I don't, hoist one for me.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

O.k. here's the deal. I had asked my dad a few days ago if this would be ok and he replied yes. After talking about it with him he has changed his mind and said I would not be able to do something like this due to school work and midterms are in a few weeks. I feel so bad that I can't keep organizing this and will not be able to go. Thanks for all the interest but I'm afraid this just won't work out. If another member in the area wants to organize take over I just count me out. Again I feel really bad about this but grades come first. I hope your all understanding about this and next time I'll make sure Dad is positive I will be allowed. This has nothing to do with anyone on here only my school work. If you guys do do something ya got to tell me all about it. I'm really sorry and thanks for understanding. Hopefully next time we'll be able to work something out.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I would be happy to organize this at my boat club but I am in Westchester!


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Go for it I had the idea now someone must take over organizing it.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Lets wait and see the comments. I don't know how many of the Long Island guys want to travel to Westchester? But we are 1/2 block away from the train.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

wuffles, good on you for respecting your dad, and manning up by backing down. But, hang on here a second. Midterms are not a for a "few weeks" and this shindig is planned for two weeks away, right? and really, we're not talking about going on a three day bender in atlantic city- this is a couple of hours, in town, hanging out. Heck, most of these guys are so old they all need to be home and in bed by nine oclock anyway. And, wuff, i assume your grades are better than average, that you are not in any danger of failing your classes or getting kicked out of school, right? And if you are, in fact, fornicating the canine in a class or two, then that is exactly the reason why you need to get together with these reprobates. Because, although they are sailors, there seems to be a smattering of intelligence and experience scattered amongst this motley crew.
Have another sitdown with Father Wuffles, and wade back into it again, using the points I outlined above. I'd hate to see a guy miss the event he started.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Ya I'll have to see, yes I am in honors classes which is why I must study a lot to keep my average up to keep me in the classes. Midterms are the week craigtoo would be here. I think I'll just skip this one and there will probably be another opurtunity in the future thanks though. You guys have fun.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Mr. W,
Don't feel bad in the least. We all had parents and some of us were even 'honors' students (in what subjects I can't say). You do have to pick your battles wisely.
I have been following this thread but am in somewhat sunny Florida right now and will be back in frigid NY tomorrow night. I would be happy to help pick up where Mr. Wuffles left off. 
So the preferred dates where Jan. 26 (Mon), 27 (Tues) &/or 28 (Wed)? 
Locales mentioned: Legal Seafood on Jericho Tpk? 
There are a lot of places in Huntington village that are pretty good as well.
I live in NYC and could make it as far as LI, Westchester or anywhere in between.
What say you's guys?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Huntington Village also sounds good! It'll be like High School all over again!

Totally Understand Wuffler!


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I am looking to stick to Long Island


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Tom can you pick up the ball, and find a place in Huntington village as C2 suggests!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Mediterranean Snack Bar - NY Ave/Rte 110 has food and beer
There must be at least 20 different bars that also serve burgers and such in the 'village'. 
There is an Italian place in Halesite (eastern shore of Hunt. Harbor) that is in sight of the water.
Lots of places in Huntington to choose from.
So have we agreed upon Mon. 1/26 at 2 - 3 PM? Or are we still haggling dates?
I'll miss FL, it is almost 70 today and mid-20's in NYC. Brrr.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Oops. I was looking at monday the 19th. 
Anyway, I'm off monday 26th, working til 7 in Oyster Bay on 27&28. (I think) So I should be good for monday, later on tue n wed.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I can do the monday the 26 do you need it to that early ?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Can we do after work? Like 530ish?

love the location!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I hame MOnday off. MLK day.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Monday is good here!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

We do not have to start so early. The 'party' can start when you get there (wherever there is going to end up being). I thought I read that some folks might want to be able to start a little earlier so they could get back on the road just after 'rush hour' to make it back home before it gets 'late'. That would apply mostly to those traveling the farthest distances but perhaps not those that would be working that day who would only be free after 4 or 5 pm. Perhaps we should say that the hours for this get-together would be from 3 - 8 and beyond for those wishing to linger longer. 
Can anyone make a firm recommendation for someplace in Huntington Village that is not too over the top and not too much of a dive? Legal Seafood is by the Walt Whitman mall which is a pretty un-spectacular spot. I am still game for any location though.
Here is the link for the Italian place in Halesite called 'Tutto Pazzo' which might be a bit over the top: Tutto Pazzo - Tuscan Italian Restaurant - Huntington, Suffolk County, Long Island, New York, Christenings
The owners sound like they might have to break a few legs to get us all to leave!
There really are a lot of places in Huntington. I will make a point of stopping by whatever we decide on (or at least calling) to make sure they will be open.
Keep it coming folks.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

I would like to come depending on when you pick. Are wifes invited? For me the big question is how to get to Huntington from Port Jeff If I take the walk on ferry. Otherwise it is long ride to NY then back up. It would be great to see the old gang again.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

huntington ny restaurants

Google Maps

Google maps shows all the places BUT price wize there all over the top and Mondays is popular night to be closed


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Dave, If I go, I'll pick you up. Otherwise it's the LIRR for you.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

By the way, what about Canterbury Ales in the village? Interesting beers and food, but also burgers and such. There must be other pubs there too.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Canterbury looked nice


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Come on guys pick a place and time. So people can start to plan or change their schedules so they can attend!


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Canterbury monday 1/26 6 PM


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Canterbury monday 1/26 6 PM, Acknowledged!! Thanks, I went to their web site looks good!! 

IF anybody needs a ride from the Westchester area, Please let me know!!!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

No, C2, you can not use my AARP card for a discount!!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Bubb
Can I use your AARP card for a discount??


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh disregard. Sorry didn't see your post!

1/26 6pm I'm there! 

(of course Wives are invited... what is this a Lodge meeting? Better not be a bunch-a-old guys hangin' around comparing ailments and swapping "I've had a pain in my __________ " stories... We'll save that for Chicago when the real decrepit come teetering out of the wood work with their walkers... Like Gui, Sway, Cam, Xort)


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

The other nice thing is that Canterbury Ales will be open on 1/26/09. I will try to get there around 5 pm. Suggest all attendees wear something nautical (even if it is just your beard or lack thereof). Entirely optional. I guess I will bring a picture of my cat.
For those unfamiliar with the area: Catenary Ales is located just north of 25A on rte 110 (NY Ave) on the east side of the street. Parking can be a bit tight (although I doubt it on a Monday night) so there will be parking further north on NY Ave or around the corner on Wall St there is a Waldbaums which has a big parking lot. There is also a big (free) municipal lot up Gerard St near West Neck Rd. 
David,
I was not planning on bringing my better half but I can see no reason why you should not bring yours if she is up for it. I hope that you can work out getting a lift from WanderingStar from the Port Jeff ferry (and back). It would be great if you would come!

Now that we have decided upon a bar it is a cinch the poor old Mr. Wuffles will not likely join us. But maybe, just maybe if Mr. W does his homework his father will relent and allow him to stop by for an hour or less? 
Bene505, is Lucas going to join you? 
I'll bring my own AARP card, thank you very much.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Wuffles

Buy Dad a gift and beg. Tell him to come! Sounds like it'll make him feel young again! We're gonna need you to drop the average age of attendees! I'll even test you on vocab for the SATs... (bring your flash cards).


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

craigtoo said:


> Bubb
> Can I use your AARP card for a discount??


OK, I have reconsidered. Yes you can use my AARP card. Now, I have to remember where it keep it. It's the age thing


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

bubb2 said:


> OK, I have reconsidered. Yes you can use my AARP card. Now, I have to remember where it keep it. It's the age thing


Mike!

We've been through this already... we punched a hole in it and hung it on the "I've fallen and can't get up" lanyard around your neck! (Don't press the little red button again though!) 

Ok.. I'll stop...


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

C2 thanks for the laugh!!!!!!!! I knew I could count on you!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Gotta question. Is this only if you currently own a boat? I am without one at the moment, but looking this winter.

I have eaten at Canterbury ales before, and it was really good. Plus they got some nice beers on tap!!!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Monday works. Not sure yet who'll be with me, maybe Lucas and/or Maria. Are there any other wives/SOs coming along??

I have the day off, so I'll try to be there around 5:00 -- EDIT 6:00 -- as well. I offered to buy the first round, and will be sticking to that offer.

Regards


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

fretbrner said:


> Gotta question. Is this only if you currently own a boat? I am without one at the moment, but looking this winter.
> 
> I have eaten at Canterbury ales before, and it was really good. Plus they got some nice beers on tap!!!


Fret, you must to have at least 5 posts on Sailnet and be able to type the word "boat". So you qualify. Congratulations!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Do me a favour- somebody bring a camera, take some notes and fire 'em to me. Since it is LI and nautical, I'll get the tall tales (and outright lies) told polished into a report for LI Boating World. A little free press for Sailnet wouldn't hurt.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm checking my work schedule tomorrow, if I can get the day off my wife and I will be there. Let you know tomorrow night.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Good idea



bljones said:


> Do me a favour- somebody bring a camera, take some notes and fire 'em to me. Since it is LI and nautical, I'll get the tall tales (and outright lies) told polished into a report for LI Boating World. A little free press for Sailnet wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll be there at 6:00 not 5:00. I didn't see the 6:00 start time.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Bene505 said:


> I'll be there at 6:00 not 5:00. I didn't see the 6:00 start time.


Does it open by six? We might be there early.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been following this and it sounds great maybe we'll stop by for a little just to see whats going on and there is also parking if you head north on New york ave and there's a place called Thai USA and that parking lot if fine and just as close. Canterbury has great food and brick oven pizza.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Post an address or website please. Google shows more than one.
Also is someone going to warn the bar. Sometimes they like to have advance warning. Also it would be a bummer if the place was closed that night to host the WaveRunner association annual meeting and appletini drinking competition.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Is it too late to change the location? This thread was started by mrwuffles and he went to the trouble of pm'ing the guys he has met and getting the ball rolling. mrwuffles is underage and to pick a bar that makes it hard or impossible for him to attend seems a little mean unless their is a big reason it has to be this place. 
Gives new meaning to the term thread hi-jack. Dirty rotten party pooping, thread stealing, water fouling, wind stealing stink potter comes to mind. 
If however this is a bar, restaurant kind of place and Wade can go with no problem consider my comment irrelevant.
In any case I think the "idea man" should be able to go comfortably.
Course mrwuffles doesn't need me to stick up for him but just in case he is too polite to mention this piratical behavior I thought I would give this thread the prudent mariners five short beeps.
There is every reason to believe that Wade will, in a few years, be an America's cup or some such venue champion. I would hate to have this faux pas end up in his memoirs.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

David, Please read post #65


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

David,

My wife and youngest son have been there when he was at Hofstra and under age.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

David,
Here is the website for the bar/restaurant: Canterbury Ales
I called them and they said they would be open.
I did not ask them what time they opened but I will ASSUME that they are open from lunch onwards. In any case, I can easily assume that they will be open by 4 - 5 pm for the after work crowd. 
I also did not warn them that we were planning to descend upon their establishment. For one thing I have no final head count and for another I kind of hate those oversized table affairs - no one gets served quickly that way. If we can grab a few (2, 3 or 4) tables we can freely circulate and get faster service. Those who wish to hang at the bar should feel free to do so. This is not a corporate function after all hence the lack of formality. They should be pleased to have our business on a Monday night. We still have time to call them and let them know that 'X' number of people (more then the usual crowd) will be showing up. We still don't know what 'X' is though. If it happens to snow that day there will be 'X' minus 'Y' people showing up ('Y' being those who cancel due to weather) so I still can't see the benefit of trying to get a final tally. To micro-manage this a bit, it seems as if we are roughly a party of 12 so far. 
There are a bunch of good places right around there if we end up over-subscribed (Thai-USA among them, the Indian place on 25A and a Mexican place across the street). Did I mention the pizza place on the corner of 25A and NY Avenue? There will be something for everyone if Canterbury Ales can't handle us (and I suspect that they can). 
I look forward to this debacle with great anticipation. 
I'll bring my fake captain's hat or something else easily recognizable (semaphore).


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

HOURS & OTHER INFO:

Monday-Thursday
11:30 am - 11:30 pm
Friday & Saturday
11:30 am - 12:30 am
Sunday
12:00 noon-10:00 pm

These are the hours copied directly from Canterbury Ales site. I have been there and it is not a small little smoked out pub with a bunch of drunks hangin' around. It is just merely a restaurant that also has a bar. Thanks for looking out for me David and I passed up planning this for school reasons. I also did not have a clue what to chose due to the bar issue but we all figured it out and dad may let us stop in for a while. I never mind letting someone else pick up from where I left off it's just a team effort to make it nice and have a good time. The Thai place was recently redone and very nice inside. It doesn't have a large menu but it does have excellent food. I was just there last night and they could easily handle our group inside if we split up and wandered. They do not have much alcohol for you guys though that is the one drawback but it is a great "plan b". It is very nice and cozy inside and we may be the only ones there on a Monday. The pizza place is also excellent but not a restaurant. It is more for getting a slice or a pie or take out. Thanks again David for looking out for me and thanks to everyone else for helping this will be great even if I don't make it.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

denby said:


> Does it open by six? We might be there early.


Hey! That's great news Denby!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

To be clear about this, we are talking about Monday Jan. 26th not the 19th (which is MLK III day), right?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I will be there on Monday January 26th at about 530ish PM.

(Thanks for the question though CalebD... I was gettin' all confused... and while that's not too difficult... and normally results in a great night out nonetheless... I'd rather not miss meeting up with you bunch-a-weenies..)


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Wait a minute, C2po is going to be there?    I um have to work that day, 
no already took it off. um a root canal, yeah that's it , a root canal, I have to have 4 root canals so I'm unable to make it.   That should do it.:laugher


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

denby said:


> Wait a minute, C2po is going to be there?    I um have to work that day,
> no already took it off. um a root canal, yeah that's it , a root canal, I have to have 4 root canals so I'm unable to make it.   That should do it.:laugher


Bring it on Denby...

I'll be happy to perform the aforementioned dental procedures Free Of Charge...(ok you pay for the beer)...


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing everyone. Anyone bring their wife? (I'm sure Maria would rather have someone to talk with who isn't an AFOC like us guys.)

Regards


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing everyone. Anyone bringing their wife? (I'm sure Maria would rather have someone to talk with who isn't an AFOC like us guys.)

Regards


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Bene,

My wife will be there.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

My wife says she is bringing me. She owns half the boat and has her Master's license. Who am I to say no.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... I guess we know who the boss in your house is... 


bubb2 said:


> My wife says she is bringing me. She owns half the boat and has her Master's license. Who am I to say no.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Dawg,

Are you going?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It's a bit far from Beantown, and unfortunately, I do have to work on Monday...  Otherwise, I'd be more than happy to meet up with you bunch of psychos... and I mean psychos in the best way...  And, yes, the work was scheduled before I knew C2 was going to be going... because upgrading a couple of servers is easier when the business is closed and no one is trying to use them... 

C2 is fine as long as he doesn't have his ukelele with him.  If he shows up carrying a tiny guitar case, run like hell...


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

muahahahahaaa!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You guys are in trouble...he's packing a ukelele...


craigtoo said:


> muahahahahaaa!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

*MANDOLIN!!!!*​
(note how it has "MAN" in the name?!!!! that should make it easy for you to remember...'cause I'm such a man....)


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Dawg,

Didn't Tiny Tim play a ukulele? Is that what we're in for?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

denby said:


> Hey Dawg,
> 
> Didn't Tiny Tim play a ukulele? Is that what we're in for?


I think the difference is that Tiny Tim had hair.:laugher


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You forget, Tiny Tim could actually play music too... 


bubb2 said:


> I think the difference is that Tiny Tim had hair.:laugher


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I hope Craig can lip-sic better than Mr. Tim.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

C2,
Should I be a bringin' my fiddle? Same tooning as that Mando-thingy.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

CalebD said:


> C2,
> Should I be a bringin' my fiddle? Same tooning as that Mando-thingy.


No need.. I'll have one! You play Irish?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

bubb2 said:


> I think the difference is that Tiny Tim had hair.:laugher


You'll get yours old one! It's Comin'!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

That tiny tim guy is disturbing....
geesh


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> You forget, Tiny Tim could actually play music too...


Fired...!!!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

craigtoo said:


> That tiny tim guy is disturbing....
> geesh


And you're not? :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher

Just kidding


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

C2,
I can play 'Irish' if I'm lubricated enough. Mostly I just play using my hands and ears. I played 'cello into college and taught myself to fiddle. Will you also have a 'cello with you?
Caleb


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

"Tip toe, through the tulips..."
Egads! That is a haunting memory.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I was never a ukelele fan until i heard some Brudda Iz. He'll make you forget all about Tiny Tim.

although, for every Brudda Iz, there is a Ukelele Orchestra:

YouTube - Ukulele Orchestra - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Are you sure they'll let us in with instruments?
Am I sure I want to go?
Well, if it gets too crazy, I'll sing, and everyone will leave.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

If we refer to each other using names like,Gotti,Gambino,Castellano,Gravano,and Corozzo. They will not ask about the instrument cases.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Brudda Iz is the Hawai'ian big boy who out tiny-ed Tiny Tim? I heard some of his music while in HI. Good stuff.
Don't worry guys. I can fit about a case and a half of beer inside my 'cello case (while leaving the 'cello at home). 
I'll try to find out if they have any 'entertainment' scheduled for 1/26 at Catenary Ales.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

You guys have a great time. With the music angle now - I'm really bummed. I could have brought my drum set and jammed with you! As if. 

Anyway - next life I'm playing the harmonica. Much easier to lug around than 9 drums, 6 cymbals - and, of course, the cowbell.

BTW - Caleb, thanks for trying to hook me up on the sails. That was very cool of you, dude. I gave it a shot and the guy had already sold them. But I owe you a beer.

Hope to meet you guys sometime soon. Get loose and rock on!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

1 week to go until the Long Island Winter Meet-Up. Looking forward to it.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Do we have a head count yet?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Dennis,
No head count until we cut them all off. 
So far my guesstimate is around 20, tops.
I will stop by Catenary Ales (Canterbury Ales) over the next few days to see if they will mind our crowd as I will be in Huntington. I am not sure who would be pushing business away at this point even if we are who we are.
I hope that the idea of music does not chase anyone away. Craigtoo is a pretty accomplished madonlin and fiddle player but we wont let him play too long. He will need to get himself a new beer now and then!
Anyone care to post if they are coming yay or nay?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah... hey.. this is Sailnet gathering first.

If we can get a coupla tunes in..and it makes sense there... then ok.. If not.. no biggie.

I have my axes wherever I go so ... alllll gooood!


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I will be there


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

My wife and I will be there.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

My wife is bringing me!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm still in.. but not in "again" so if you've counted me once...whomever is counting shouldn't really count me again, that's not to say that I shouldn't be counted...I'm just not really worthy of a double count unless.. you're trying to get an idea about beer consumption, because then I'm like 3...

oh screw it.

(btw, I'm gonna be fresh off 6 hours jet lag, so I may nap at the table...)

I'm in.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just curious, when and where is this meet up??


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I have no idea.

You with the details SD... Always the details.!!!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

SD, 
The 'gathering' is for this Monday 1/26 at 6 PM at a place called Canterbury Ales in the village of Huntington on LI. It is a pretty long haul from Bean-town but you would be most welcome should you decide to make the effort. Their menu is posted at their website: Canterbury Ales
I just stopped by Canterbury Ales and spoke to the manager, Mary Ann, and cased the joint since I've never been there before. They have 2 dining areas - 1 by the bar and another farther away from the bar (slightly more formal dining area). There is seating for about 4 - 6 at the bar as well. There is room for around 20 in the area by the bar. Guess where we will be sitting? There is room for around another 30 in the outer dining area. The set up is like a traditional English pub where the riff raff hang out by the bar and the barristers eat and drink in the outer area.
I asked Mary Ann about music and while they have no stage area set up she was not upset when I suggested that someone might play a mandolin for about 10 - 15 minutes. C2 - keep in mind that it is not a huge place. You'll see it when you believe it. They used to 'do' music years ago but are more into the eating and drinking thing these days.
I told Mary Ann that we would not be more then 20 people which seems to be born out by the replies so far. We shall see.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Have a drink for me... i'll be saving my dimes for a trip this August.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I am sure we can manage that request Joel! CraigII or I will certainly accommodate you.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Same for me......Probably wont be there after discussion with my dad.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Wuffles, I hope your Dad might reconsider, as I was looking forward to meeting you. It was you idea for the get together and all.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

thanks Caleb.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

The Mandolin is a sort of "sit around the table with beers and have a tune or 2 while everyone chats and drinks" kind of an instrument.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

I am sorry to say that my wife and I will be unable to attend the get together on Monday do to a death in the family. My wife's cousin past away last night unexpectedly and she is very close to that side of the family. The wake is Monday evening and funeral is Tuesday.

I was looking forward to meeting all of you and hope to meet up sometime in the future. Have fun and have a drink for me.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Denby, Sorry for your loss. 
Wishing your family peace.
See you next time.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

denby said:


> I am sorry to say that my wife and I will be unable to attend the get together on Monday do to a death in the family. My wife's cousin past away last night unexpectedly and she is very close to that side of the family. The wake is Monday evening and funeral is Tuesday.
> 
> I was looking forward to meeting all of you and hope to meet up sometime in the future. Have fun and have a drink for me.


God Bless ....Denby.

Round of hugs up there from me...


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss, Denby.

Regards


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Our thoughts to your family, denby.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear of that Denby. I won't be able to make it either, those of you who are there, enjoy the event.


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Dennis, sorry for your loss. I hope to make it out to Huntington tomorrow. Does anyone want a ride out? I work in Long Island City and plan on cutting out around 4:30
Mike


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

What time are we starting? 5 for early birds and 6 officially, right?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Brad, 
I'll be shooting for 5 pm also. 6 is the 'official' start time for those coming after work.
Dennis,
Sorry to hear of your loss. We'll miss meeting you.

See y'all there tomorrow.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

I hope to come. I have some doctor stuff to do but assuming that goes well I'll be there.
If a couple of you local guys who know the area would pm or email me your cell numbers I would appreciate it in case my navagation skills fail me.
Thanks!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I've been here since lunch... I'm already loaded.

Where the heck is everyone?     





(kidding.. leaving work soon...)


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll be the incredibly good looking guy with a Clemson Hat on.... You can't miss me.


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

On my way, from L.I.C.  
Mike


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Waiting on medical test results, may not make it. damn


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

bubb2 said:


> Waiting on medical test results, may not make it. damn


NNnooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!
*hrumph*


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

*Note to C2*

[URL="http://<param name="flashVars" value="demand_report_url=http://www.madblast.com/update.aspx&demand_content_id=1785&demand_content_sourcekey=madblast.com&demand_iconurl=http%3a%2f%2fcdn-www.madblast.com%2fsites%2fmadblast%2fimages%2ffavicon.gif&demand_icontext=Watch+funny+videos%2c+jokes+and+cartoons+on+Madblast.com!+You'll+laugh+your+pants+off!&demand_iconlink=http%3a%2f%2fwww.madblast.com%2f&demand_page_url=http://www.madblast.com/funny/1785_negative-effects-alcoh[/URL]


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Bubb.
I was looking forward to meeting my sailing neighbor out of Tarrytown.
Guess I'll have to look for you out on the river.
We mostly do Weds night races.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

:d


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

The Negative Effects Of Alcohol | MadBlast.com

maybe this works

pay Attention C2


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

WOooooohooooooo

We're all here and having beers... just ordered wings..


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

So who made it there so far?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Tommays
Mazzy
CalebD
Wanderingstar
Bene505
DavidPM
Craigtoo 

WUFFLES WE'RE TALKIN' ABOUT YA!

Hope you're great.. we're all sorry you couldn't make it.. but School is very important. STUDY!

Brad says you gotta stop in! (He says to bring dad...)


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

I won't be able to make it, I would love to meet all you guys and see the people I have already met but I'm not gonna make it. I'm sure we'll have to set up another meet up since it already sounds like you guys are having a great time. Keep me posted.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Will Do Wuffler!

THANKS AGAIN!

Talk to you soon.
c2


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi guys sorry I not there, had more medical tests today! Had to wait around for one Dr. to talk to another Dr. Found out every third beat one of the little squiggles that should go up goes down. That was worth waiting around for. Anyway have one for me!!! Thanks Mike.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

What a blast! Good food, good beer and great company. I had to hold my gut several times I was laughing so hard.

And David and I even swung by my boat afterwards, so he could provide some good advice on some things.

Here's the group photo (to prove that it happened, I supposed).


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

You see that David is already asleep in that photo.
It was great to meet you all, thanks, John.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sounds like a good time!
Can we get names with those faces?
You know Left to Right...............


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww man, that looks fun! Did C3PO break out the mandoweapon? Now you Easties take the cup next year so I can come drink with ya (that's supposed to be a motivation, not a threat).

I do think it's a travesty that Wuffles was denied...

Dear Mr. Dad-O-Wuffles,

Bring the kid next time will ya? I mean look at that picture. Without Giu around, what could possibly go wrong?

Sincerely, 

Smack


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL next time we'll plan around school and make it alright. I'll make an effort this year for the cup. Does look like a fun time.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sorry I couldn't make it. Work in the city and got home late. Maybe we can plan a monthly or bi monthly meetup lol


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like a good time. Did C2po play his Ukulele?   

My day went from bad to worst, my favorite mother-in-law ended up in the hospital with a heart problem. Nothing too serious but at 89 something is bound to go wrong. She has been healthy all her life and still lives in her on house. She will have to stay with use for a few days. Good thing I get along with her.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I would love to make it a quarterly event. I think we ought to have a summer raft-up somewhere in LI Sound. That would be a hoot! Craigtoo got a couple offers to crew for the summer raft-up, so he wouldn't have to sail his boat up from Annapolis.

Now we need to pick a spot and a date when MrW can make it.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Denby, hope things work out for your Dad and mother-in-law. Yes there was some fine playing going on. No complaints from any of the other patrons. (No tips either, but what can you do.)



denby said:


> Looks like a good time. Did C2po play his Ukulele?
> 
> My day went from bad to worst, my favorite mother-in-law ended up in the hospital with a heart problem. Nothing too serious but at 89 something is bound to go wrong. She has been healthy all her life and still lives in her on house. She will have to stay with use for a few days. Good thing I get along with her.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

denby said:


> My day went from bad to worst, my favorite mother-in-law ended up in the hospital with a heart problem.


It's begs the question, how many Mother-in-laws do you have!


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe during spring break like a season opener???? Boy a lot of health problems before this. Hope everyone gets better.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

bubb2 said:


> It's begs the question, how many Mother-in-laws do you have!


Only one. I get along with her better then I do with my wife.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Bene505 said:


> Denby, hope things work out for your Dad and mother-in-law. Yes there was some fine playing going on. No complaints from any of the other patrons. (No tips either, but what can you do.)


I think you read it wrong, my dad is good, it was a bad day.


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Bene505 said:


> What a blast! Good food, good beer and great company. I had to hold my gut several times I was laughing so hard.
> 
> And David and I even swung by my boat afterwards, so he could provide some good advice on some things.
> 
> Here's the group photo (to prove that it happened, I supposed).


Okay, from left to right: (hope I've got it right)

Caleb - CalebD
Mike - Mazzy
John - Wandering Star
Tom - Tommyas
Brad - Bene505
Craig - Craigtoo
John's non-sailnetting friend, forgot his name
David - Davidpm

Craig and Caleb displayed their musical talents, I displayed my appetite for beer. They had some great taps there  All in all, a great time.

Mike


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's a bit worrying...



denby said:


> Only one. I get along with her better then I do with my wife.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I know C2 played the ukelele, what did Caleb play??


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Violin.

John's friend is also named John. (What are the odds.)

---------------------

*NY Long Island Spring Raft-Up.
Western Long Island Sound.
Where do you want to sail to?*


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

It's just easier that way


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks guys! Great to meet you all!

Enjoyed the beer selection as well!


----------



## defrich (Nov 10, 2008)

*apologies*

To all the guys, 'My apology for not makong it to the get together'.
Been doing the doctor thing for a while. Things should be better in a couple of months.
Blue Skies and Fair Winds....Richard


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, Rich, you were there vicariously, as you were well spoken of. The guys who sailed with you admire your qualities as a sailor. I could only add that you are a good guy.
See you in the summer.


----------



## defrich (Nov 10, 2008)

*thx*

John, What can I say , but thank you for the kind words.

"To the summer!"

Blue Skies...Richard


----------



## defrich (Nov 10, 2008)

*thx*

John, What can I say but; thank you for the kind words.

"To the summer!"

Blue Skies...Richard


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

WanderingStar said:


> Well, Rich, you were there vicariously, as you were well spoken of. The guys who sailed with you admire your qualities as a sailor. I could only add that you are a good guy.
> See you in the summer.


Add all of it was true too. We didn't make any of it up.


----------



## defrich (Nov 10, 2008)

*thx*

Thanks Brad.


----------

